# Noob: Boot hangs



## ralpheeee88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Pls be patient with noob; I am unable to boot into my system.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way;  Be precise and informative about your problem.


----------

